# RUI doesn't seem very welcoming



## AllDayToker (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey People
Background: College student, Majoring in Horticulture, maining landscape/landscape design and green house management. And yes I'm young, being 19, but that does not mean I'm not serious or some "thug" tryin to grow all stealth away from his parents. I know a ton about Horticulture for someone my age.

For the most part I only used RIU as a part of my research guide into the questions I need answered.

Everyone once in awhile I'll throw in a post if I cant find anything exactly what I was looking for.

But recently, it seems like everyone just sits and trolls on here, ignores you, acts immature or cocky. Like are we suppose to be nice and helpful and not dicks. The only time you get treated "better" is if you've known been forever on here.

I just thought I'd put that out there, RIU is a great site that has helped me a lot, but it just seems like its not full of a lot of "respectful authority figures" compared to others.

I would love for someone to talk to me about this, that understands or something and not just get pissed because Im saying this, because I'm mad, I'm more upset and want to stay on the site, its just hard to stay here.


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 3, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey People
> Background: College student, Majoring in Horticulture, maining landscape/landscape design and green house management. And yes I'm young, being 19, but that does not mean I'm not serious or some "thug" tryin to grow all stealth away from his parents. I know a ton about Horticulture for someone my age.
> 
> For the most part I only used RIU as a part of my research guide into the questions I need answered.
> ...


hi dude , i had a few bad encounters when i first started actively posting , people tellin me how much of a dumb noob i am and i should just trash my plants and chit , but there are more cool people here than the breed jackarse if you hang around long enough. glad you're here bro.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 3, 2012)

and who the fuck are you?!?!?!?.........jokin'.
maybe you hit a high troll day; eff'em.
welcome aboard, and happy gardening!


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey man not sure where you've been posting but there's a ton of good people on here.. Stay around, a lot of good stuff happening.. Any questions I can help ya out with?


----------



## AllDayToker (Apr 3, 2012)

Well thanks for the replies everyone, gives me a little more reinsurnace.

Its not more or less they call me a noob or that stuff, I can post pictures of plants I grew in 2 months goin by 12/12 from seed, under just 100w+ CFLs n T5s and get over an oz total. I understand the Cation ion Exchange in the soil for how well the particles can absorb the nutrients you use. The mixxer of soils to get the best balance of structure, drainage, and nutrient/water hold.

Its more or less when I try to socialize, and such. Idk, I'll just keep tryin on the site maybe things will change.

Thanks though to everyone who posted and will posted. Much appreciated. At least I know they're still real people out their and not full of this new generation ignorants.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Apr 3, 2012)

Ever notice when the Immaturity levels are high its usually when schools out? Just have to look past the idiots to find what you're looking for. 

So with that welcome...now go F yourself.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 3, 2012)

people suck, AllDay. its just the way it is. again, welcome to RIU


----------



## Jack Harer (Apr 3, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> Well thanks for the replies everyone, gives me a little more reinsurnace.
> 
> Its not more or less they call me a noob or that stuff, I can post pictures of plants I grew in 2 months goin by 12/12 from seed, under just 100w+ CFLs n T5s and get over an oz total. I understand the Cation ion Exchange in the soil for how well the particles can absorb the nutrients you use. The mixxer of soils to get the best balance of structure, drainage, and nutrient/water hold.
> 
> ...


I've never seen your posts, but then, I've been MIA a bit here and there. If I had, I'd have picked yer brain. Good to see people here with feet grounded in science. I look forward to seeing and reading your posts!! You are most definitely welcome here 
JH


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome Allday - we're not all trolls here.
But keep an eye on the pigmy - I think he ate a noob last week.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 3, 2012)

he told me he was a missionary!!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Apr 3, 2012)

no he said he WANTED it missionary...


----------



## missnu (Apr 3, 2012)

hmmm..sometimes people suck...and really I can't find too much in the way of social interaction on here...and I have been here for quite some time...I mainly just try to answer any questions that I can...


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 3, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> no he said he WANTED it missionary...


Papuans don't play that......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey People
> Background: College student, Majoring in Horticulture, maining landscape/landscape design and green house management. And yes I'm young, being 19, but that does not mean I'm not serious or some "thug" tryin to grow all stealth away from his parents. I know a ton about Horticulture for someone my age.
> 
> For the most part I only used RIU as a part of my research guide into the questions I need answered.
> ...


Great area of study. As for the antics, well both the positive and negative of roll it up is that it's a huge forum. When you have so many people you naturally get a slice of every demographic just like you would if you stood on a street corner in any big city. That's what makes it great. When you post just wait. You will get both brilliant and not so brilliant answers and often times hilariously funny answers (even ones that don't apply). Take what you can use, enjoy the funny and just ignore what doesn't apply. But this place is a gold mine of information. That is why so many are here.

Anyway I see you've been here much longer than I. So I won't say welcome I'll say hello, good to meet you. I hope to see someone with your background much more active helping so many of us struggling newbies


----------



## Squatch (Apr 3, 2012)

You'd think where this is a marajuana based site...everyone would be CHILL and happy! I think everyone just needs to smoke more weed...


----------



## doby mick (Apr 3, 2012)

IN 100% agreement SKIN UP CHILL OUT AND LISTEN TOO THE KOTTON MOUTH KINGS


----------



## Budist (Apr 3, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey People
> Background: College student, Majoring in Horticulture, maining landscape/landscape design and green house management. And yes I'm young, being 19, but that does not mean I'm not serious or some "thug" tryin to grow all stealth away from his parents. I know a ton about Horticulture for someone my age.
> 
> For the most part I only used RIU as a part of my research guide into the questions I need answered.
> ...


 + rep there is a lot of helpful people on here too! I quoted a few of them. Stick to it an you will make friends that know what they are talking about! friend request sent! 



scroglodyte said:


> and who the fuck are you?!?!?!?.........jokin'.
> maybe you hit a high troll day; eff'em.
> welcome aboard, and happy gardening!





bigbillyrocka said:


> Ever notice when the Immaturity levels are high its usually when schools out? Just have to look past the idiots to find what you're looking for.
> 
> So with that welcome...now go F yourself.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome Allday - we're not all trolls here.
> But keep an eye on the pigmy - I think he ate a noob last week.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2012)

Get in where you fit in homie
Happy gardening


----------



## richinweed (Apr 3, 2012)

not sure if i was one of those cocky dikwads....welcome to rui....


----------



## merkzilla (Apr 3, 2012)

To the op, I've been asking questions for a few months now and have had a lot of help from people here. RIU is a pretty good research tool, but most of the time you need to back track a lot of information closer to the source.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 5, 2012)

Squatch said:


> You'd think where this is a marajuana based site...everyone would be CHILL and happy! I think everyone just needs to smoke more weed...


This is so true! As some others said, a few people are immature and apparently the only way they can build self-esteem is to troll on internet forums. So I just chill, take a rip from my bong and realize that the majority of people I have interacted with (not many due to my few # of posts) have truly been helpful and a joy to chat with. It is definitely a minority of people but they do their best to get noticed. I just ignore the idiots and interact with the adults. Enjoy the good parts of RIU and don't feed the trolls everyone!  Cheers!


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 5, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey People
> Background: College student, Majoring in Horticulture, maining landscape/landscape design and green house management. And yes I'm young, being 19, but that does not mean I'm not serious or some "thug" tryin to grow all stealth away from his parents. I know a ton about Horticulture for someone my age.
> 
> For the most part I only used RIU as a part of my research guide into the questions I need answered.
> ...


dude u dont have a chance


----------



## F A B (Apr 5, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey People
> Background: College student, Majoring in Horticulture, maining landscape/landscape design and green house management. And yes I'm young, being 19, but that does not mean I'm not serious or some "thug" tryin to grow all stealth away from his parents. I know a ton about Horticulture for someone my age.
> 
> For the most part I only used RIU as a part of my research guide into the questions I need answered.
> ...



sorry some people made u feel this way but as u can see by post here there is good friendly helpful people here 
stick around site needs more people like u


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 5, 2012)

The best advice I was ever given here is to simply ignore the negative here on this site. Just like any other cannabis forum on the net. Stay positive and don't let that cancerous thing called negativity effect you. 

Just focus on your vision. The reason why you joined the site. Anything other than that does not warrant your attention. 

Trust me, this is the best path anyone can take towards this site. 

All the Best!


----------



## BA142 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's spring break time for the high school kids, hence the increase in retarded posts lately


----------



## Budist (Apr 8, 2012)

BA142 said:


> It's spring break time for the high school kids, hence the increase in retarded posts lately


I sure am sick of the kids on here that don't even grow they just get on here to bug people


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

Budist said:


> I sure am sick of the kids on here that don't even grow they just get on here to bug people


thats why we are here to let them know there is cool helpful people here


----------



## Budist (Apr 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> thats why we are here to let them know there is cool helpful people here


And there is! me and FAB are always down to help out! just pop in on our famous thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/515902-a-104.html#post7265201 and we got you!


----------



## F A B (Apr 8, 2012)

Budist said:


> And there is! me and FAB are always down to help out! just pop in on our famous thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/515902-a-104.html#post7265201 and we got you!



damn right our thread can save your life


----------



## dubalchemist (Apr 8, 2012)

troll button... never gonna happen, they haven't even brought back the like button, but would be sooo helpful.


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 8, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> This is so true! As some others said, a few people are immature and apparently the only way they can build self-esteem is to troll on internet forums. So I just chill, take a rip from my bong and realize that the majority of people I have interacted with (not many due to my few # of posts) have truly been helpful and a joy to chat with. It is definitely a minority of people but they do their best to get noticed. I just ignore the idiots and interact with the adults. Enjoy the good parts of RIU and don't feed the trolls everyone!  Cheers!


It is such a common misconception that weed makes people happy. It doesn't. Happy people often smoke weed. But some people are miserable fucks and they smoke weed to make it easier to cope with being that way. Such is life. We create our realities by choosing how we want to feel... whatever we feel is what we get.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Apr 8, 2012)

dubalchemist said:


> troll button... never gonna happen, they haven't even brought back the like button, but would be sooo helpful.


best idea ever your troll gauge could go up like rep based on how many peeps vote u as a troll!


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 8, 2012)

I wasn't talking about you, Jesus. You seemed cool before, what the fuck happened?


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 8, 2012)

That's alright man, honest mistake. I can see how contextually you might think I was referring to you indirectly or somethin.

Have you checked through the settings to turn off notifications?


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 8, 2012)

I know you're busy going off and being angry and shit, so I won't take your attitude personally, but: You can choose how you want to feel about any given parameter of reality. I didn't say you could choose whether or not famine exists... but you can choose how you feel about it's inevitable existence. That will redefine your reality instantly, if you can get your head to shift in that way.

See how upset you are about all those bad things that are in the world? I just go "Those aspects of reality are an inevitable counterbalance to other aspects of reality, and must be accepted at face value if I am going to enjoy my life." And then I do, I accept them as a part of our world, and I do my best to enjoy my life by feeling acceptance about both the smaller contrasting elements and the wholeness of the bigger picture.

What does white look like in a world where there is no other color? Black is there to balance it so that we can understand, hold preference, et cetera. If you believe in world peace, for instance... you'd never know it existed unless there was conflict. Then what would you believe? Nothing. Life is an elaborate painting. I would not have it any other way. How would you feel if someone outlawed all the colors they deemed "evil" and you were only allowed to see/think/feel/use colors that that person deemed acceptable? It would be a restrictive and limiting experience, and I am not interested in that. I have no interest in committing heinous crimes, but I appreciate that those who do act as a marker and a guidepost on the road of life that reminds the rest of us to keep on the path and be righteous and honor life.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 8, 2012)

control freaks make me giddy


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> Hey People
> Background: College student, Majoring in Horticulture, maining landscape/landscape design and green house management. And yes I'm young, being 19, but that does not mean I'm not serious or some "thug" tryin to grow all stealth away from his parents. I know a ton about Horticulture for someone my age.
> 
> For the most part I only used RIU as a part of my research guide into the questions I need answered.
> ...


it's not what you know but who you know, seems to be the moral of your story 
welcome to the harsh reality of life young sir


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 8, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> it's not what you know but who you know, seems to be the moral of your story
> welcome to the harsh reality of life young sir


Haha, so true.

I did not get a warm welcome at first. I elbowed my way into every thread with opinions and blazing truths. Now people love me. Go get 'em tiger.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2012)

i have noticed a fair few feisty youngsters here, all trying to get noticed and impress with their grow book jorge cervantes quoting skills
and then we have the OG kush hipsters from LA , everyone else is jealous of their weed because its the best weed in the world
quite a funny bunch here overall, 
if you kind of go with the flow, i am sure you will find amusement here 

peace


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 8, 2012)

All DayToker said:


> Hey People
> Background: College student, Majoring in Horticulture, mining landscape/landscape design and green house management. And yes I'm young, being 19, but that does not mean I'm not serious or some "thug" trying to grow all stealth away from his parents. I know a ton about Horticulture for someone my age.
> 
> For the most part I only used RIU as a part of my research guide into the questions I need answered.
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more. Lots of good info here . Ive been on here for several years but rarely post because of all the trolls on here. Live an learn my friend.


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 8, 2012)

All apologies accepted my friend, no worries... hope you decide to stick around so we can keep interacting in less tense threads


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Apr 8, 2012)

buddha web you belong here as much as the next guy,it would be a shame to lose insightfull people on this forum because of some jerky boys.that bieng said you can mark any e-mail as spam and it will stop bieng accepted or thats how i understand it.sounds like this kid got under your skin,we all have witnessed trolls so we know there out there as soon as he gets out of your skin dont let them back in, kinda like a germ once you get over the illness its harder to get it a second time because of the anti bodies left over. you know who this guy is and realize he is a troll and thats what trolls do.if a tiger eats a man its not because your a bad man its because the tiger is hungry.


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Apr 8, 2012)

Gen 1:29 And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 8, 2012)

420 NICE... that is now my bible quote of the day! And I never quote the bible, lol


----------

